
Customer development as an optimization problem - Martinsos
http://martinsosic.com/customer/development/2015/07/16/customer-development-as-optimization-problem.html
======
runmael
Mathematician view of customer development. This article should be read by
every engineering student who wants to have a startup. gj

------
herjavec
This is an excellent approach. It makes very clear what is happening in
customer development.

------
matijash
Amazing - I'm a computer scientist doing customer interviews and I love this!

